# Few new knives



## 2010ZR1

I got a few new knives.

Mizuno Tanrenjo Hontanren Series Blue Steel #2 Clad GF-WP150 Wa Petty 150mm

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0068_zpsdwhvp4bs.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0070_zpsvx8b1fz5.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Yoshikane Hakata Santoku 165 mm

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0061_zpslmszh9ot.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0065_zpsidyv0hgt.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Miyabi 5 in. paring

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0077_zpstygnud2b.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0079_zpsvwihhjzs.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Miyabi 3.5 in. paring

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0082_zpszazk7mwa.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0080_zpsdfnl6vqe.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice, I have the same miyabi 3.5" parer too. Decent little knife and I really like the look of the wood handle. I put some of the mineral oil and beeswax blend for cutting boards on mine to protect from staining and moisture as it doesn't seem to be sealed or anything


----------



## 2010ZR1

Thanks for the tip on the Miyabi. I will try this.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

It really brings the color out too, I'll try to upload a pic later tonight.


----------



## chinacats

Curious which of the new toys (these included) have struck your fancy?


----------



## 2010ZR1

My new kitchen should be ready in a few weeks. It is being redone. I plan on using all of these in the Napa Valley at my house in Yountville. I have only slightly messed around with a few of my knives but I really like using the Yoshikane Hakata Santoku 165 mm. This is really a good knife. I want to put my new Haburns to work. Getting a La Cornue range with burners and a french top. I do have one appliance in place already though, my Jenn Air 46 bottle under counter wine refrigerator.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

tjangula said:


> It really brings the color out too, I'll try to upload a pic later tonight.



Better late than never, it really darkens the wood:


----------



## spoiledbroth

iron cladding on the mizuno?


----------



## toddnmd

When do we get to see a group shot of your whole collection?


----------



## Von blewitt

spoiledbroth said:


> iron cladding on the mizuno?



Yes


----------



## Bill13

2010ZR1 said:


> My new kitchen should be ready in a few weeks. It is being redone. I plan on using all of these in the Napa Valley at my house in Yountville. I have only slightly messed around with a few of my knives but I really like using the Yoshikane Hakata Santoku 165 mm. This is really a good knife. I want to put my new Haburns to work. Getting a La Cornue range with burners and a french top. I do have one appliance in place already though, my Jenn Air 46 bottle under counter wine refrigerator.



Sounds like a nice kitchen and like you have your priorities in order. Nice place to live too, went there for our 10 yr wedding Anniversary and ate at Mustards. Spent the rest of the money on wine.


----------



## Gark

Beautiful handle!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Which grind do you have on the Haburns? You'll really like the performance grind.


----------



## KeithA

I really like the birch handle on my Miyabi now. Very nice to the eyes. But............................................that is amazing. I have the cutting board oil/wax, I'll give it a go tonight. Very beautiful with the darker tone and enhanced grain.


----------



## Billy02

If only the wood was in darker color, but that's every ones own choice.


----------

